# Pain! Sorry if TMI!



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Jan/Emily Caitlin

There could be TMI in this post – but I am in tatters and could really use some advice!  Over the last couple of weeks I have noticed quite a lot of pressure ‘down below’ – but not where I would expect it.  It’s right near the front, low down on my pubic bone – not in my vagina.  I feel quite swollen and tender, and can be a bit uncomfy when I’m walking.  However, yesterday I ended up playing some silly games in a family fun day!  Since then I can barely walk – the pain is so intense, and my inner thighs are a bit sore too (although that could be cos DH and I had some ‘quality time’ together too!!!)

I find it does seem to ease off when I walk for a while, but then my feet swell up loads and then they start hurting.

I can’t win!  Turning over in bed etc is excruciating too, so lying down doesn’t seem to help.

I am going to post this in pg chat as well as midwife thread, as I’m hoping I might get some views from others who have experienced similar!

Thanks for your help!

Sallywags


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

This sounds pretty normal to me!  It is the pressure from the weight of the baby and sometimes women can get varicose veins in their genitals too as a result.  It is natures way of telling you to rest up a bit!  

Hopfully it will settle with some rest  

Jan


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Jan,

Hi thanks for your reply.  That's what i thought originally - but all the replies i've had on the chat thread are saying SPD - very loudly!  I don't have any pain or pressure actually in my genitals, it's on the front of my pubic bone.  I actually couldn't walk last night, or lift my legs and it had me in tears which is unusual for me.  

I would be so relieved if it isn't spd - it's one thing that really worries me - but i don't want to do anything that could make it worse.  I have been resting today - i finished work at lunchtime and just went for a really gentle walk which seemed to help.

Do you think it could be anything more than pressure, or am i worrying over nothing?!

Sallywags


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi again..

I have reread your post.  If this pressure feeling which causes pain has only occured since the family games yesterday it may just be just a case of strained muscles by exerting muscles which have not been used like that for a while since you have been pregnant.  If this is the case hopefully rest/paracetamol will help.  However, if the pain continues, yes it could be spd and a physio referral may help.

My last post re pressure is still relevant and this could still be part if not all, of the reason you have this sensation.

Jan


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks again hun - i've re-read again too and i don't think i was very clear!   I have had the pain on and off for a week or two, and i just thought it was pressure myself.  yesterday it was so much worse that i was worried.  I know i probably overdid it, which didn't help, but am so worried it's going to get worse now.  I'mnormally very active - i only stopped teaching boxercise 2/3 weeks ago and taught aerobics to 28 weeks with no probs, so didn't realise yesterday would cause me any problems!

Anyhow, i have managed to book myself an appointment with midwife tomorrow - i needed one anyway, so will chat to her about it.

Your time is appreciated!  

Sallywags


----------

